# The Catford Bridge Tavern opens tonight!



## stat (Mar 1, 2012)

Hello everyone

The Catford Bridge Tavern opened tonight in... [drumroll]  Catford.  Right next to Catford Bridge train station.  This is exciting for two reasons.

Firstly, it had nine (NINE) cask ales/porters/ciders on and seems like it will continue to have a high number.  I tried three of them and they were delicious, I'd never even heard of any of them before.

Secondly, it will re-ignite a debate in the area that has quietened lately (since plans to build on the Catford dog track were put on ice) as to whether this pub - an Antic (yay!) gastropub (boo!) - represents gentrification of its lovely neighbourhood and how much of a bad thing that might be.

The Catford Bridge Tavern (how about just 'The Cat Tav'?) replaces The Copperfield, whose licence was withdrawn after police found traces of cocaine in the toilets and women were reported to be driven around on the bonnets of cars in nearby streets after closing time.


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2012)

"whose licence was withdrawn after police found traces of cocaine in the toilets..."

Well, there and 99.99% of just about all boozers!

I wish the new boozer all the best - it sounds a good 'un.


----------



## oryx (Mar 2, 2012)

It's not far from me and we will probably try it out at some point. I never went to the Copperfield, but Catford could do with some better pubs (last time I went to the Goose on the Green a mass brawl broke out!)

The gentrification debate is an interesting one. Apparently, what attracts most gentrifiers are Victorian houses and good transport links, both of which Catford has........


----------



## Belushi (Mar 2, 2012)

It's years since I was last in the Copperfield but it was a dive as I remember.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 2, 2012)

got well pissed with another urb in the Copperfield many many moons ago [
was a dive but did the job
good luck with new incarnation


----------



## oryx (Mar 2, 2012)

It's an Antic pub, which seem to be flavour of the month around here. They have the Ravensbourne in Lewisham and Jam Circus in Brockley, both of which are pretty good, and have just opened one in Forest Hill. (I believe they also have the Dogstar these days).


----------



## Belushi (Mar 3, 2012)

They've recently bought the Goose in Streatham as well.


----------



## hipipol (Mar 3, 2012)

They've had the Dogstar for yonks
Live right next, well within 100 yards of the Jam and its a very fine pub
Copperfield was a nut house, but I kind of liked it for that
Antic will match it to its location to a large extent, so it'll change but dont expect a pushchair park by the end of week 2


----------



## oryx (Mar 3, 2012)

hipipol said:


> Antic will match it to its location to a large extent, so it'll change but dont expect a pushchair park by the end of week 2


 
Let's hope not, eh. Too many places like that round here already. Last time I went in The Herne it was  basically a posh nursery with real ale on tap.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up.


oryx said:


> It's an Antic pub, which seem to be flavour of the month around here. They have the Ravensbourne in Lewisham and Jam Circus in Brockley, both of which are pretty good, and have just opened one in Forest Hill. (I believe they also have the Dogstar these days).


Did the Forest HIll one ever open? IN the old post office - not sure if it did. Was meant to...




stat said:


> Secondly, it will re-ignite a debate in the area that has quietened lately (since plans to build on the Catford dog track were put on ice) as to whether this pub - an Antic (yay!) gastropub (boo!) - represents gentrification of its lovely neighbourhood and how much of a bad thing that might be.


 Gentrification of CAtford? Is there really a case to be made?
What was the plan to build on the dog track? Flats I guess....


----------



## oryx (Mar 3, 2012)

ska invita said:


> Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> Did the Forest HIll one ever open? IN the old post office - not sure if it did. Was meant to...
> 
> ...


 
Sylvan Post in Forest Hill opened really recently - like this Wednesday or Thursday.

Dog track AFAIK was bought by one of the big HAs (Hyde? L&Q?) and awaits development pending funding, or summat.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 3, 2012)

oryx said:


> It's not far from me and we will probably try it out at some point. I never went to the Copperfield, but Catford could do with some better pubs (last time I went to the Goose on the Green a mass brawl broke out!)
> 
> The gentrification debate is an interesting one. Apparently, what attracts most gentrifiers are Victorian houses and good transport links, both of which Catford has........


The only place ive ever had a knife pulled on me - luckily my mate managed to talk the scallywag out of it.


----------



## oryx (Mar 3, 2012)

ska invita said:


> The only place ive ever had a knife pulled on me - luckily my mate managed to talk the scallywag out of it.


 
Where, the Goose?


----------



## ska invita (Mar 3, 2012)

oryx said:


> Where, the Goose?


Yeah, we went to a shit house party round the corner, then went to the cash machine  by the goose. Then sat on the bench right there on the main road to have a ciggy. Chatting away, next thing two lads came up knife out making up some bullshit story about 'why did you do so and so to my mates girl (we'd never seen them before) - im going to punish you' etc. ...its not even worth going further - all okay in the end thankfully after some jedi mind tricks on them



oryx said:


> Sylvan Post in Forest Hill opened really recently - like this Wednesday or Thursday.


 
Thanks - will give it a check out. Im not hopefull though. I dont think Forest Hill is capable of having a nice drinking hole.


----------



## hipipol (Mar 3, 2012)

oryx said:


> Let's hope not, eh. Too many places like that round here already. Last time I went in The Herne it was basically a posh nursery with real ale on tap.


 
Lordy - the Herne nas been destroyed - used to live 39 secs walk from it - virtually lived there - aint been back once in the last year or so


----------



## oryx (Mar 3, 2012)

ska invita said:


> Yeah, we went to a shit house party round the corner, then went to the cash machine by the goose. Then sat on the bench right there on the main road to have a ciggy. Chatting away, next thing two lads came up knife out making up some bullshit story about 'why did you do so and so to my mates girl (we'd never seen them before) - im going to punish you' etc. ...its not even worth going further - all okay in the end thankfully after some jedi mind tricks on them


 
 sounds horrendous.

Don't find the Hob in Forest Hill too bad, nor even the Capitol - though with the Crofton Park golden triangle (Brockley Jack, Mr Lawrence & Jam Circus) up the road I rarely drink in FH.


----------



## oryx (Mar 3, 2012)

hipipol said:


> Lordy - the Herne nas been destroyed - used to live 39 secs walk from it - virtually lived there - aint been back once in the last year or so


 
They're not just any kids, hipipol - they're ones with the sort of names any sane person would only give to a domestic animal (Orlando, Felix, Tabitha et al) with parents to match.


----------



## clicker (Mar 3, 2012)

May pop into the catford tavern tonight....will report back comrades....wish me luck....shall score the ladies loos out of ten as is tradition in any new watering hole and wont rack the charlie up on the cistern lest it be shut down again...


----------



## oryx (Mar 3, 2012)

clicker said:


> and wont rack the charlie up on the cistern lest it be shut down again...


 


Interested to know how it goes.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 4, 2012)

oryx said:


> Don't find the Hob in Forest Hill too bad, nor even the Capitol - though with the Crofton Park golden triangle (Brockley Jack, Mr Lawrence & Jam Circus) up the road I rarely drink in FH.


Yeah, theyre OK at best, but I never really enjoy drinking in FH.

I checked out Sylvan Post - have to say its pretty good - its very dark in there, which is what FH is all about - its a hideout really. Im sure it will do well.


----------



## Mr Blob (Mar 4, 2012)

I woz there Friday- too many folks trying it out.  Had to stand with my friends-  all table seats were packed!


----------



## clicker (Mar 4, 2012)

Welll I ventured in on Saturday night and was pleasantly surprised. They appear to have re-furbed on the cheap, but it was so dire before - it works. The beer/blood/semen stained carpet has gone to meet it's maker in the sky and the wooden boards underneath have been rubbed down. I won't say sanded, because that'd be stretching the truth, but it is clean and scrubbed looking. The place is huge which I always knew, but some how it looks bigger....cavernous.

The dog eared couch seating that used to be around the walls is all ripped out, the mis matched tables and chairs look as though they've been got job lot stylee from an ailing secondhand shop. But they are serviceable and the occasional standard lamp and ye olde wall mirror served to bring a cosy touch of home into this recovering boozer.....whereas once we had a 'didn't i kill yor bruvva' vibe going on, it is now more mung bean and people like me who have wandered in to be nosey, been tempted to stay the evening and will visit again one day.

The staff were polite and friendly, the clientele chilled and the candles flickered in abundance.....it was a touch Adams Family in a good way, being a lover of candle light and real fires it scored high on both.....I'd hazard a guess that during the day it looks a bit of a tip maybe....but early days and hopefully it will be tweaked.

Had no problem getting a table in the big bit hidden by new net curtains....which sounds so wrong, but didn't jar as much as you'd imagine....the big bit around the back where the gents loo used to be and the pool tables were, was sectioned off and closed up beind another billowing net curtain, whether these are a permanent arrangement or a temporary nod in the direction of shabby chic pending a few more bucks being spent here....I'm not sure.

The only other place I ever drink around here is the Crown in Burnt Ash Rd. We had a 'which do you prefer' discussion....and the Crown won....it is cosier maybe....an irish couple run a tight ship, it is warmer looking and would be my choice over the Catford Tavern....but all in all it was a good evening and fairly full of punters who I can't imagine would have frequected any other Catford pub if this hadn't existed....so it has a market.

However............the ladies toilets were as prehistoric as ever.......clean but totally unchanged from Copperfield days........a bit like visiting your granny in the seventies.....clanking exposed pipework....layers of cheap pink gloss paint and ceramic tiles that have surely committed some kind of crime against good taste.....you see the Crown as previously mentioned has fresh flowers in the loo.....and thereby I rest my case M'lud.


----------



## oryx (Mar 4, 2012)

Interesting stuff clicker. Sounds like it has the same vibe as The Ravensbourne. I reckon Antic do up pubs on the cheap via house clearance/jobs lots, but do it well.

I'll try to give it a go in the near future.


----------



## love detective (Mar 4, 2012)

I'll be sticking to the Catford Ram and the Goose


----------



## monsterbunny (Mar 7, 2012)

Good review, clicker.  The Crown is very near to me so it's a nice comparison.


----------



## Catford Tavern (Mar 27, 2012)

Clicker, thanks for the review, and thanks to others for coming on the opening night and/or wishing us well.

Clicker, glad to hear the staff were nice - this is the most important thing. Sorry the toilets are a bit prehistoric, I'm not sure how much Antic will do to improve their look, but as long as they're functional and clean I'll be content. Snazzy hand dryer that removes 3 layers of dead skin as you dry now installed in the ladies. Gents will get one soon.

I've not been much of an Urban 75 user in the past, but I'd be keen to see any feedback or questions.

Richard


----------



## jim fish (May 18, 2012)

This pub is awesome! New refurb is great. Loads of ales, friendly staff, new customers. Could be the start of the Catford turn around. New local for sure. *****


----------



## hipipol (May 19, 2012)

Catford Tavern said:


> Clicker, thanks for the review, and thanks to others for coming on the opening night and/or wishing us well.
> 
> Clicker, glad to hear the staff were nice - this is the most important thing. Sorry the toilets are a bit prehistoric, I'm not sure how much Antic will do to improve their look, but as long as they're functional and clean I'll be content. Snazzy hand dryer that removes 3 layers of dead skin as you dry now installed in the ladies. Gents will get one soon.
> 
> ...


 
Might be interesting to organise an Antic Pub Crawl to check out which works best...........
Can you ask Max if he'll sponsor it??????????


----------



## Larkin (May 27, 2012)

Wow.  What a difference.  This place was super dodgy before, but now it's a fully gastrofied oasis in the badlands of Catford.  Amazing selection of beers, great food, and the best thing is the friendliness of the staff.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 6, 2012)

*THREATENED WITH CLOSURE*
he Catford Bridge Tavern is under threat of closure. Since pub group Antic took over the pub earlier this year, the place has been transformed from one of the area's problem pubs in to one of Catford's best assets.

Now, the freeholders of the pub have submitted a planning application to turn the rooms above the pub in to flats (fine) and the pub itself in to retail (disaster).

There are a number of reasons why the Council should listen to the recommendations of its own Sustainable Development Committee and pull out all the stops to save the Catford Bridge Tavern.

Firstly, good local pubs improve the quality of life for residents - an important part of the mix for any successful community. Catford is famously short of pubs - its development having been influenced by the temperance movement_ [never new that, thats intresting]_ - and this is arguably the best in the area. If the plan goes ahead, an important amenity will be lost.

Secondly, and ironically, this would damage local retail. Catford is not short of retail, it has a surfeit. The Council is struggling to make the retail centre a success and its only hope to do so is to marry the shops with a range of high-quality leisure options to attract and keep shoppers in the area. The loss of the area's best pub would be a major setback.

Thirdly, it would send a signal to pub freeholders across the borough that the Council does not value its pubs and will not protect others from further development. This is a chance to draw a line in the sand and support a company that has perhaps done more than any other to make Lewisham a better place to live.

This application is a text book illustration of the problems facing pubs in the area. The pub itself is now a success, but the freeholders have a strong incentive to let it close - the residential properties above the pub would be worth more with retail on the ground floor. Given that average house prices in Lewisham are nearly eight times the average salary, it would be no bad for thing for the borough if the flats were more affordable.

The Catford Bridge Tavern team believe their position is precarious and plan to mount a campaign to persuade the Council to help them. It goes without saying that their customers will support their petition, but anyone who cares about Lewisham's pubs should do the same.

The campaign will launch next week - we'll publish the details then.
http://brockleycentral.blogspot.co.uk/2012/10/the-catford-bridge-tavern-threatened.html


----------



## ddraig (Oct 6, 2012)

that would be shit if it happens!
no pubs and plenty of of retail around there


----------



## Mr Blob (Oct 7, 2012)

I haven't been a while.  Went to Catford bridge tavern when it first opened


----------



## oryx (Oct 7, 2012)

Noooooo! We haven't even been there yet!

If the threat is real, as well as losing what is by all accounts a good pub, there are quite a few small food shops on that stretch between the Broadway and the stations which would suffer if the likes of a Tesco Metro got in.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 7, 2012)

> This morning we have met two councillors and had very encouraging advice. We have also already had incredible support from customers, twitter followers (@catfordtavern), Catford shopkeepers, local press, BC commenters and MP Heidi Alexander.
> 
> However, we won't be complacent, the fight is there to be fought and well worth fighting, whether for the future of Catford, the future of pubs or, selfishly, the interests of Antic Ltd. If you would like to help the first thing to do is to register your opposition to the planning application by emailing planning@lewisham.gov.uk, quoting DC/12/81142/X and giving your name and address. You can also sign our petition at the bar, or soon online. Lastly, you can write to various people such as Heidi Alexander. Details of how all of this can be done and the strongest points to make in opposition to the plans will be on our website (www.catfordbridgetavern.com) asap next week.
> 
> Thanks in advance for all support.


 



> Catford Bridge Tavern's building is 92 years old and a pub has stood on the site for 140 years.


----------



## Smangus (Oct 11, 2012)

posted on the lewisham site, tesco fuckers


----------



## love detective (Oct 11, 2012)

funny that no one seemed to give a shit when a string of working class pubs closed recently in and around catford to make way for flats & tesco metros (the george, green man, plough & harrow, place house tavern etc..)

some people seem to have had a convenient damascene conversion to the benefits that local pubs provide for 'communities'


----------



## ddraig (Oct 11, 2012)

most of them were dirty dodgy places iirc


----------



## love detective (Oct 11, 2012)

what was dodgy about those places?

i specifically didn't mention closed down pubs like the rising sun and the copperfield in that list as they were dodgy/anti-social/class a drug ridden places


----------



## ddraig (Oct 11, 2012)

well must say i think i've only been in 2 maybe 3 so i maybe being out of order
and prob 10 years ago too now thinking about it

prob posted before that i went into the plough and harrow as they had note in window about job and while i was talking to them a black man came in and got a well hostile reaction and turned down flat with some choice language so i left too

only other experience is seeing in and passing etc and being advised not to go certain ones


----------



## temper_tantrum (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm not a fan of Antic. Got a proper big-pubco attitude.


----------



## clicker (Oct 25, 2012)

love detective said:


> funny that no one seemed to give a shit when a string of working class pubs closed recently in and around catford to make way for flats & tesco metros (the george, green man, plough & harrow, place house tavern etc..)
> 
> some people seem to have had a convenient damascene conversion to the benefits that local pubs provide for 'communities'


 
The George was a cockroach haven for the last two years of it's existence, the carpets oozed piss and the place was abysmal....The Place House Tavern my uncle and aunt managed many moons ago as relief managers, it looked in need of a lick of paint then and never got it until it too turned to dust....The Plough and Harrow / Goose is big and busy, in my book that doesnt equate friendly, have yet to be in there, and tbf I've only had the displeasure 6/7 times, but each time there was a fight either inside or just outside and once actually in the doorway, not much of a welcome mat.

I don't mind adding my support to the Catford bridge Tavern staying open, only been in a handful of times, but I know t's there and that's a good thing,handy if the train is cancelled and good service and apparently a cracking men now .

There is a petition but,signing the petition is great (there is also a paper version in the pub itself) but apparently it only counts as one objection so the most important thing is to email Lewisham Planning with your objection: planning@lewisham.gov.uk - quoting DC/12/81142/X, giving your name and address.

Sick and tired of Tesco gnawing on the remains of the locality.


----------



## love detective (Oct 26, 2012)

clicker said:


> The George was a cockroach haven for the last two years of it's existence, the carpets oozed piss and the place was abysmal....


Well it's now a Tesco Metro and done so without a peep from the types who are aghast at the thought of the CBT being turned into similar


> The Place House Tavern my uncle and aunt managed many moons ago as relief managers, it looked in need of a lick of paint then and never got it until it too turned to dust....


So it deserved to close because in your opinion it needed a 'lick of paint'?


> The Plough and Harrow / Goose is big and busy, in my book that doesnt equate friendly, have yet to be in there, and tbf I've only had the displeasure 6/7 times, but each time there was a fight either inside or just outside and once actually in the doorway, not much of a welcome mat.


Not sure why you mention the goose because 1) it's still open, and 2) I didn't mention it in the post which you replied to (the goose used to be called the black horse and harrow, which is a totally different pub to the one i mentioned which was the plough & harrow on the other side of catford broadway next door to the carpet shop)

I've been going to the Goose for over 6 years now and have never seen one fight in there, nor is there any atmosphere of intimidation or doginess (unless of course you are intimidated by working class people in and off themselves). I've seen plenty fights in the area around it however but that is little to do with the pub and more about the location in the catford 'frontline' with rival kids/gangs regularly coming to blows there. From what you write though you seem to suggest that you've never actually been inside the place but are qualified to discuss whether it should remain open or not purely by looking at it from the outside

None of the pubs I listed in my first post could be described as the least bit dodgy and deserving of being closed. As I said i specifically did not include pubs like the copperfield and the rising sun which are no loss now that their closed

Best pub in catford by a mile though is the catford ram



> I don't mind adding my support to the Catford bridge Tavern staying open, only been in a handful of times, but I know t's there and that's a good thing,handy if the train is cancelled and good service and apparently a cracking men now .
> 
> There is a petition but,signing the petition is great (there is also a paper version in the pub itself) but apparently it only counts as one objection so the most important thing is to email Lewisham Planning with your objection: planning@lewisham.gov.uk - quoting DC/12/81142/X, giving your name and address.
> 
> Sick and tired of Tesco gnawing on the remains of the locality.


 
As i've said, there wasn't a peep from anyone like you when the George was turned into a Tesco Metro


----------



## ska invita (Oct 26, 2012)

love detective said:


> Well it's now a Tesco Metro and done so without a peep from the types who are aghast at the thought of the CBT being turned into similar


are you referring to posters on here? I dont live in catford, have never been in that pub, and only posted about it as it came up on a local forum and i know there was a thread about it on here. I never heard about the other pub closures. I stay somewhat clear of Catford after having a knife pulled on me outside the Goose (nothing particularly wrong with the Goose, could have happened anywhere. anywhere in catford that is.).



love detective said:


> some people seem to have had a convenient damascene conversion to the benefits that local pubs provide for 'communities'


i currently live a few door down from a back street locals pub and its great - no problems, the occasional bad karoake on a weekend. That said i lived near to one in the 90s and it was shit - constant fights, police being called etc. a nightmare...some pubs are good for the community, some not.


----------



## clicker (Oct 27, 2012)

love detective said:


> Well it's now a Tesco Metro and done so without a peep from the types who are aghast at the thought of the CBT being turned into similar
> 
> So it deserved to close because in your opinion it needed a 'lick of paint'?
> 
> ...


 
As I said, have been in the Goose 6/7 times....6/7 times too many...although it does have a lovely ceiling. The throng smoking in the doorway is just the warmest welcome. 

The George was a complete dive for two years before it shut, were you actually in it during it's incarnation as a chinese pub....I remember it from its glory days as a beefeater , being taken in there as kids for the occasional treat and it was rammed. Then followed a few years of it as a decent boozer...then followed a couple of years when it was left to literally fall apart, the vermin inspectors were regular visitors and the cockroaches belonged to the darts team. Why on earth would anyone be up in arms about losing a dump....the Catford Bridge Tavern is worth keeping, so people are raising objections...pretty standard stuff really.

You're quite right about the plough and harrow though, got confused, yes remember that little pub next to dourofs carpets, never went in, no idea if it was worth fighting for.

The Catford Ram....huge space, ok for a drink when you want to speak but nothing special atmosphere wise or particularly homely....where as the catford bridge tavern is all standard lamps and bar billiards....not everyones cup of tea, but will be missed by those who like that brew.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 22, 2012)

> The Catford Bridge Tavern has been forced to close, but hopes to make a swift return (for the background, click here). Manager Richard explains:
> 
> Punch Taverns, who were leaseholders and with whom we had a tenancy at will, served us notice and took the freeholder's offer to end the lease. Punch have been good to us - they tried to assign the lease to us, tried to sub-let to us, both were blocked by freeholder. So we emptied and left the building today.
> 
> The freeholder has agreed a deal with a national retailer to take over the space, but the retailer was unaware of the Article 4 Direction put in place by Lewisham Council. Article 4 Direction essentially makes a supermarket impossible. So we're hopeful of either getting a sub-lease from the retailer, or a lease from freeholder. Either way, we're confident we have a good chance - we could re-open soon, all being wel


l!


----------



## ddraig (Nov 22, 2012)

boody ell!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 1, 2015)

major fire at Catford Bridge Tavern this evening - report here


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 1, 2015)

editor said:


>






Where is that exactly, in Catford I mean?


----------



## oryx (Mar 1, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> Where is that exactly, in Catford I mean?



On the bridge between the two stations.  indeed!

Luckily, I think the building is empty (awaiting refurb).


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 1, 2015)

N'mind, I know...Doggett road leads out of Ladywell fields on one side...the CT is up at the top on the main road.


----------



## Thaw (Apr 10, 2017)

It re-opened again on March 30th. Still a bit of work needed but I thought it was quite smart. A few Truman beers and they don't have dozens of craft beer taps which is a relief. With Little Nan's too there is just about enough for a Catford Pub crawl now.


----------

